# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Tokophrya infusorio.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo un nuevo tema, la muestra la he recogido del río Guadalquivir a la altura del puente del Alamillo. Tokophrya infusorio es un ciliado pedunculado( con pie ), capturas sus presas con sus tentáculos tóxicos.

Quiero dedicar este tema a todos los que seguís esta sección, es un poco reivindicar la ciencia como medio de cultura.
Es una pena la poca ayuda que se tiene y después de tantas horas de trabajo la poca importancia que se le da.



Tokophrya infusorio está sujeta a un filamento de Cladophora, alga verde.

La microbiología como forma de estudio del agua aparte de los procesos fisicos- quimicos. 

Un saludo compañeros, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (04-jun-2017),Jonasino (05-jun-2017),Los terrines (04-jun-2017),perdiguera (04-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos más Tokophrya infusorio en campo claro de menor a mayor aumentos.





No hace falta decir que ver estos organismo en una gota de agua es todo un espectaculo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (07-jun-2017),Jonasino (07-jun-2017),Los terrines (07-jun-2017),perdiguera (08-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una nueva foto de Tokophrya, microorganismo en forma de pirámide invertida.
Por lo que se ve frecuentes en el Guadalquivir.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),HUESITO (12-jun-2017),Jonasino (12-jun-2017),Los terrines (11-jun-2017),perdiguera (12-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una última foto para acabar el tema de este suctor.



Bueno compañeros para ser la primera vez que nos hemos dado con este organismo no ha quedado nada mal el tema.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (14-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017),Los terrines (14-jun-2017),perdiguera (14-jun-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias tocayo, espectacular el "parásito".

----------

frfmfrfm (14-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tocayo más que  parasito es un carnívoro,  lo que realiza es succionar los fluidos organicos de sus presas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-jun-2017),Jonasino (15-jun-2017)

----------

